# Best Breeds To Cross With Saddlebred?



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

countryryder said:


> I and a friend,who both own ASBs,were discussing this the other day,and I'm curious as to your guys' input/opinion on this question: if you were to cross an American Saddlebred with another breed,what breed would that be? Some,of course,would depend on what you were wanting to get out of the cross,but feel free to share any crosses you've seen and really liked,own,ect. and why you like it..


I *LOVE LOVE LOVE* the Saddlebred/Arabian cross or NSH. I think that mix really enhances the positives of both breeds and frequently I like an NSH better than I do the purebreds of either breed. 









Gigi aka TR Supergirl by HF Mr. Chips (Canadian Park Horse Champ, Arab) X Leatherwoods Indigo (Calloway's Blue Norther daughter, Saddlebred)










LA Peppermint Patti by Atomic Deluxe (Saddlebred) X KZ Jubilee (Arab)

These are 2 of my favorite of all time mares. Patti is the one horse on the place whose lead rope you'll have to pull out of my cold dead fingers, she'll never be for sale.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I second Arabs. 

NSHs are just the bomb. They can be great horses for Saddleseat, Hunt, etc.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Arabians by far are the best cross for an ASB.
Maybe a TB but I have never seen one. Shalom


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice, sporty draft horses can cross very well with Saddlebreds to create a Georgian Grande. I have seen some really good looking Friesian crossed GGs, but it can be kind of a crap shoot with horses that differ greatly. But the best crosses get a heavier boned Saddlebred-type. I love Saddlebreds, but I like this cross better because I'm not a huge fan of lightly-boned horses. I've seen some GGs that were just a backyard draft horse and some Saddlebred crossed together, those usually turn into an eyesore. But the right cross can make all the difference.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Freisian/Saddlebred makes a very nice horse depending on what you want to do. Almost any breed or cross can produce a good pleasure or trail horse.

Most people who look at Frisian/Saddlebred think of shows. Probably because most ASB breeders have in the last 100 years bred the ASB into a lighter show horse vs the working horse it started out as the Friesian (along with Lipezzan, etc...) are of the Baroque class of horse (the transition from when they were no longer needed as the heavy war horses of the middle ages). They were used in the classical riding schools that were more common 400 years ago (today the Spanish Riding School of Vienna is the only one that remains and it uses only Lipezzaners....which were also used as carrage horses same as Frisiens up until before WW II). Enough of the history lesson :lol:

So for show purposes the Friesian/ASB cross basically puts two show breed blood lines together.

Means nothing to me (I do NOT show, nor will I ever care to). I like (and own) that cross for more practical reasons. I wanted a horse that was athletic enough to handle long distance riding (not endurance races, although my youngest mare has an older brother who complete the Mojave race). Since I plan to increase my distances to 500+ miles I wanted a horse with stronger cannon bones, short backs and good size (I'm not going to travel as light as I did in my youth when I just used a QH....although mentally she was an EXCELLENT horse for it). With enough time I could build up the cannon bones of most horses, but I prefer to start with horses that are almost where I want them. My older mare is already about 9.5" and my younger one is over 9". 10" is my goal.
That size is the result of Friesian blood. I also like the calmer temperment that the Friesian brought to the mix.

They would not be my first choice for working cattle though. I still think a good stock horse (QH or Paint) would be the way to do for that. For showing, eventing (my older mare was jumping a 44" dividing fence that we had to raise to stop her), fox hunting, pleasure/trail riding etc.... the Friesian/ASB is a great cross. Basically it's a warmblood.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I agree, NSH!! That,s what the horse in my avatar is... CH El Cortez( ASB )X Ava Mariah Penny (Arab)

Nancy


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

The Saddlebred seems to cross well with most breeds, if attention is paid to the actual animals being bred (to avoid glaring conformation issues). It really depends what you want to do with the resulting foal - the Saddlebred itself has been a real "jack of all trades" throughout it's history.... From cavalry horses, to carriage horses, to farm horses, to pleasure horses, to plantation horses, to stock horses, to jumpers and dressage - almost every one I have met has a strong desire to be with people. They often add refinement and flash to whatever they are bred to.

Some of the most smashing sporthorses I have seen recently are between 1/4 and 1/2 Saddlebred with the remaining being European Warmblood. 

I also love the Shire or Clydesdale crosses... Personally I am not a huge fan of the Friesian/ASB - I, personally, find them just too upright and upright moving, generally speaking, though I have seen some very nice ones so I can't deny that the right individuals make a big difference.

Arabs make for a nice cross... And I have seen some real drool worthy Standardbred(trotters) and Morgan crosses too (going back to their roots a bit). 

And of course, I also like the purebreds... Especially the larger boned "old style". 

This is our 2012 Saddlebred/Clydesdale cross (he's still shedding some coat, which he got gummed up rolling in something that just won't come out  )


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I prefer a purebred Saddlebred to any mix of the breed but if I HAD to mix, I would say an Arabian. I have seen many that were lovely horses. I have NEVER been a fan of the Friesian/Saddlebred crosses and many of the draft horses can go wonky. The downside of breeding is it isn't as easy to produce your dream horse as throwing 2 beautiful horses together. One must first research bloodlines, take individual conformation into consideration and then... pray a lot and hope. Sometimes, it works but often it doesn't. This goes for breeding 2 purebred horses as well. Sounds easier then it actually is.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I am with Inga. Pure saddlebred. And you don't have to breed for light bones. There are plenty of stallions of substance that put great size on them. Look at strong five gaited lines(don't worry, the baby will not be gaited. Just that he would likely be more inclined to learn if you sent him to a trainer. The baby would be as three gaited as any QH.).

In fact, send me a PM. I have a GREAT young stallion by CH Sir William Robert who is a TANK. He is a powerful horse from a great family and he passes that to his foals. There is nothing dainty about our yearlings, and they are THE smartest babies I have worked with. We are expecting our second group starting in May.

Inga, I have a friend who was VERY lucky with his Friesian/Saddlebred baby this year. She is just perfect. She is everything you love about both. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm not sure I totally buy the thing about the 5 gaited ASBs... I have one of those, she was never formally trained, but her lateral tendencies make her a difficult sell for dressage, and her tendency to change footfalls if she comes off balance can be a challenge to ride in hunters too. She has passed it on, at least once, to a non-purebred foal at that (was a Warmblood cross). It has altered my plan of breeding her... In my area gaited horses are almost automatically "trail horses". So going strong 5 gaited lines might work in getting more bone, depending on what you want to do, but the "ability" to gait comes with movement less desireable for some disiciplines. (And for the record, yes, my mare does walk, trot, canter... We have also been working on a slow gait - she will rack on her own (ugly as all heck because we have no clue what we're doing) if she gets wildly off balance in a canter.). I still do dressage with her, but she is just more of a challenge for that disicipline, as it looks for purity of gaits (just easier to get from a horse who doesn't have extra "gears")

The outcrossing really depends on what you do and where you are too. If I were in an area where Saddlebreds were better known, I'd be way more likely to stay purebred than any outcross... But, in my area the breed is almost unknown, and while they might have the talent and ability of other breeds in any given discipline, they are a hard sell as a purebred. 

I had a lovely gelding I just sold. This horse had eventer written all over him...trainers, coaches and other riders all agreed... But Trying to get those sport riders out to look at him without trying to quibble on price (a price any of them would have paid for an equal (or lesser) quality TB ) was impossible. In the end I sold him to a lady who just plain loved him for him, which, while I'm glad he is well loved... It's a shame in my mind, he could've done very very well in Pony Club, or even open divisions. 

Interestingly enough, around me, Saddlebred crosses are "accepted"... Maybe because the buyers recognize the breed they are crossed with (especially the WB 
crosses).

So in the end it really depends a lot on what you need to expect from the foal... If it's for yourself, if it's for sale, which disicipline you want to ride, the level of the rider who will be riding the foal.... All those things factor in. 

This year we will have one purebred mare and one Clydesdale mare bred - I expect both to be fabulous... But they will be different for discipline suitability, I am sure.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

One thing you can do OP, is call the ASHA, if you are interested in a pure ASB, and ask for a copy of the stallion reference guide. Those definitely are not the only stallions out there, but it is a fun book and a good reference guide. Actually, after looking on the website, the stallion pages are available here: https://www.asha.net/members/stallions.php . The book is still a good thing to have. Most stallions ship semen. I am not sure how that works internationally. 

The thing is though, a true strong natural gaited Saddlebred almost never is trained or put in the ring as a five gaited horse. They are not the most desirable. Most 5G show stallions are generally among the best conformation wise. Not always, but usually. Breeding to strong 5G show horse lines will not guarantee you a horse suitable for 5G either. The mare plays a major role in the outcome as well. I know that is not what the OP is going for, I am just saying. 

I guess the most important thing that has been forgotten in this thread is A) how is the mare in question bred? And B) any pictures/video of your mare? It would be nice to see conformation and movement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for the replies,all;some interesting points have been brought up.
The question was actually just a theoretical one,something that popped up in a random conversation and got me and the friend thinking and wondering.  I may or may not be breeding my mare any time soon,alot more thought and research will be going into that before a decision will be made.


But,just for the heck of it, here's a few photos.The only shots I have of her movement are her as a baby,but at least you'll get an idea;don't have a decent video.

Her pedigree:Attaches Queen of Hearts Saddlebred

Let me know what you think of her..


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

She's got a big motor up front,with lots of thrust from the back end..


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Is she the filly or the dam?
Nm... Got it. 

What are your plans for her?


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Some more recent..


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

TheLastUnicorn said:


> Is she the filly or the dam?


She's the filly.

Her dam is Night Ride Home


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I have to go with others and say that the Arab Saddlebred cross is awesome, I love my mare.




But also I have a saddlebred x Perch/tb and he is awesome, might not be a world beater but he does for me:wink:


----------

